# טוב נו.. קרדיטים!



## Mitmit101 (15/3/13)

טוב נו.. קרדיטים! 
טוב אז אני לא הרבה זמן בפורום.. 
כי סגרנו את כל הנושא תוך 3 חודשים.

אבל נכחתי בפורום באופן אינטנסיבי וממש נהנתי מכל רגע של F5 שעשיתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






בקרדיטים הללו אני לא מתכוונת לחשוף פרטים אודותיי ואודות הבעל וגם פרטים מזהים אני משתדלת שלא לחשוף אז עמכם הסליחה.


----------



## Mitmit101 (15/3/13)

אז מי אנחנו 
אני מיט מיט בת 25 עובדת במקצוע מספק כלשהו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא יותר חשאי ממני לכן נחסוך את הפרטים.

אנחנו 4 שנים ביחד (בסוף החודש הזה)

גרים כבר שנה וחצי באיזור השרון

מגדלים בהנאה רבה לובסטר חתיך ושווה בן 3 .
ואקווריום עם מבחר דגים לראווה כבר שנתיים וחצי.


מצורף תמונה מטיול אחרון שעשינו


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

הצעת נישואין 
טוב הצעת הנישואין היתה מפתיעה.

לפני מספר חודשים היינו בארה"ב בין היתר עשינו גם קרוז לקאריביים והייתי בטוחה ששם זה יקרה.
בערב האחרון על האוניה, הבחור אמר לי לאחר ארוחת הערב "בואי נעלה לראות את הירח" ואני חשבתי לעצמי "כן כן בטח לראות ירח"..
עלינו לסיפון הירח באמת נראה יפה ואחרי כמה דקות הוא עושה לי "טוב בואי נרד לחדר"  ואני כזה "אמממ רגע לא רצית להגיד לי משהו? לשאול משהו?" (לא באמת אמרתי לו)
ירדתי מבואסת לחדר.. וכעבור יומיים כבר חזרנו לארץ.. ואז אמרתי לו שהייתי בטוחה שזה יקרה שם.. והוא אמר שהוא גם חשב אבל לא היה לו טבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כעבור חודשיים חל יום הולדתי והייתי בטוחה שזה יקרה ביום ההולדת, ושוב נחלתי אכזבה.
אבל בערב של היום הולדת הוא אמר שהוא הזמין לי משהו מיוחד וזה יקח זמן עד שהיא תהיה מוכנה...
תאכלס לא קל להפתיע אותי...
בסוף זה קרה בבית באמצע יום שישי הוא קרה לי לסלון ואני חשבתי שהוא רוצה שאני יעזור לו עם הכביסה, ואז זה קרה...


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות ידעתי שאני יעצב לבד ולא ישקיע בזה גם יותר מידי זמן
חיש מהר עשיתי משהו קצר באילוסטרטור וזה מה שיצא...


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

הזמנה צד שני


----------



## אילנילי (16/3/13)

ממש אהבתי את ההזמנה


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

עיצוב מקסים


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

רבנות 
את תיק פתיחת הנישואין עשינו בהוד השרון.
אני ילידת תל אביב הוא מהוד השרון ולכן חשבנו שאצטרך ללכת לרבנות תל אביב להוציא תעודת רווקות.. אבל אז התקשרתי לרבנות בהוד השרון שם נאמר לי שאני מביאה חוזה שכירות של לפחות חצי שנה אין צורך בהבאת תעודת רווקות...
זה חסך לי כל כך הרבה... גם דלק גם זמן גם כסף על התעודה עצמה.

הרב שלנו היה ראובן הילר מטעם רבנות הוד השרון..

בהתחלה אבא של החתן רצה רב מזמר.. ואחרי שראינו אותו בחתונה ברחנו כל עוד נפשנו בנו.. 

הדבר היחיד שיש לי להגיד על הרב זה שהוא איחר ברבע שעה ולכן התארך גם השעה של החופה.. אבל חוץ מזה הוא מאד מאד נחמד!


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

תסרוקת 
את התסרוקת עשיתי אצל שי מגד ברעננה... 
הגעתי אליו דרך מישהי שעשתה אצלו פה בפורום, ביררתי עליו ואז הלכתי אליו לפגישה..
שי בחור מתוק ואמיתי, מסוג האנשים שכיף להעביר איתו כמה שעות ביום..
ידעתי איזה תסרוקת אני רוצה לעשות לכן לא היתה התלבטות כלשהי..
לאחר הצילומים המקדימים חזרתי לשי שיאסוף לי את השיער.. 
הייתי ממליצה על שי בכיף !


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

תמונה של התסרוקת 
.....


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

איפור 
את האיפור קיבלתי בדיל של שי מגד עם המאפרת איריס פיסם...

אחרי שסגרתי עם שי, בדקתי חוות דעת על המאפרת, ונתקלתי באין ספור חוות דעת לא נעימות 
שעם חלק מהתגובות עליה דיברתי גם באופן פרטי, וזה גרם לי מאד להיסוס עד כדי המחשבה לבטל את המאפרת...
בחלק מחוות הדעת נאמר לי שהיא משתמשת בחומרים זולים שהיא קונה בסופר פארם.. חומרים שאף מאפרת רצינית לא מעזה להשתמש..
אחרי שדיברתי עם שי והוא שיכנע אותי שהיא מקצועית ירדתי מלהחליף מאפרתת..

בפגישת ניסיון איתה היא לא ידעה לקלוע לטעם, אמרתי לה שאני לא מתאפרת ביום יום ולכן אני לא רוצה איפור מוגזם אך כן רוצה שיראו שהתאפרתי..
היא איפרה אותי עם מייק אפ מסקרה ורימל ואמרה לי זהו. אמרתי לה מה זה זהו? את זה גם אימא שלי יכולה לעשות לי..
ואימא שלי שהיתה איתי אמרה לה שימי לה ירוק שימי לה זהב.. והיא שמה וזה נראה סביר.
הבנתי שאני לא עומדת בפני מקצוענית אבל בלעתי את הלשון ואמרתי יהיה בסדר..

יומיים לפני החתונה באתי למאפרת עם תמונה של כלה שראיתי ואמרתי לה שאני רוצה ככה, והיא אמרה אין בעיה.
ביום האירוע היא אפרה אותי לדעתי סביר בהחלט, אך אני לא יכולה להגיד בפה מלא שהייתי מרוצה.
חשבתי להעלות לפה תמונה שממחישה את הצלליות שהיא עובדת איתן אבל ויתרתי, מי שתרצה אשלח בפרטי אם זה רלוונטי לה.


----------



## Shmutzi (16/3/13)

וואו את מהירה! 
ואני כבר מחכה לראות איך הייתה השמלה


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

שמלה וחליפה 
טוב..

אז נושא השמלה היה באמת משהו כאוב..
את בחירת השמלה עשיתי כשבועיים אחרי סגירת התאריך הלכתי בליווי אימא שלי ואחותי לנעמה וענת ברעננה.
רציתי שמלה קיימת שלא היתה במידה שלי, למרות שמאד מאד אהבתי אותה לא חשבתי שיוכלו לסדר לי אותה למידותיי.. 
אימא שלי ואחותי אמרו לי לנסות שמלה אחרת (עם מחוך) ניסתי ולבסוף סגרתי על השמלה שהן רצו.. ואני הסכמתי לא יודעת איך..
במדידה הראשונה כנראה שלא נפל לי האסימון שהשמלה נוראית עלי. 
במדידה השניה שזה שבוע לפני החתונה אמרתי לעצמי "עם השמלה הזו אני לא מתחתנת"
ביום שישי באותו היום שלחתי לנעמה הודעה בפייסבוק בו אני רושמת לה שאני לא רוצה את השמלה ואני רוצה להגיע ביום יומיים הקרובים להחליפה.
נעמה היתה בסדר גמור ובליווי של הבעל ואימא שלי הלכנו לסלון הכלות, חיש מהר החליפו לי את השמלה (בתוספת של 500) לשמלה שרציתי..
יש להן שם בחורה בשם מיריי שהיא פשוט מקצוענית ומדהימה והיא סידרה לי את השמלה ממש יפה...
בסופו של דבר הכל הסתדר נעמה וענת באו לקראתי והיו נחמדות.


החליפה - את החליפה ידעתי שנקנה בזארה... למזלנו היה בזארה סייל וכל החליפה עלתה 980 ש"ח ועוד 50 שקל עניבה (לא בזארה) ונעליים מאלדו  450 שקל = 1480


----------



## Shmutzi (16/3/13)

שילוב הצבעים של הזר שלך 
עם צבעי החליפה שלו ממש מוצלח בעיני 
וגם מחשוף הגב של השמלה יפה.
אני מאוד שמחה לשמוע שהסתדר לך בסוף ללבוש את השמלה שבאמת רצית!


----------



## hagaraf (16/3/13)

גב מהמם! 
שמחה שהחת את השמלה
העניין עם הקאפים הסתדר בסוף? היא היתה נוחה?


----------



## daimond1 (16/3/13)

שמחה לשמוע שהסתיים בטוב. 
מיריי אחלה בחורה, פשוט מלאכית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אני מאוד אוהבת אותה.


----------



## hillala8 (16/3/13)

בהחלט נראה שנושא השמלה הסתדר 
על הצד הטוב ביותר.
נראה שהיא מתאימה לך ויושבת כמו שצריך.


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

הגב הפתוח מאוד יפה


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

תודה רבה לכן 
כיף לשמוע


----------



## ronitvas (17/3/13)

השמלה מקסימה ומחמיאה מאוד!!! 
שמחה לראות שהכל הסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר!!!


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

נעליים 
נעלי ארו

לנעלי ארו הגעתי כמו כל כלה..

בפעם הראשונה הלכתי עם אחי שאמר שהם מאד יפות..
בפעם השניה הגעתי עם אימא ואחותי וקניתי אותן
במבצע סך הכל יצא 460 שקל ...
ואני אצבע אותן בקרוב לצבע שחור..

הנעליים היו לי מאד נוחות לכל אורך היום..
רק בסביבות של אחרי חצות הורדתי אותן כי קפצתי והשתלולתי וזה לא התאים...

הבעל קנה נעליים מאלדו שהוכיחו את עצמם והיו נוחות לכל אורך האירוע, למרות שהביא זוג אלדו ספייר לא היה צורך להחליפן ..


----------



## Shmutzi (16/3/13)

הנעליים האלה פשוט מדהימות!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
ממה הן עשויות?

כל כך יפות!


----------



## daimond1 (16/3/13)

מהממות ומיוחדות. חבל שבזמני לא היו 
נעליים כאלה


----------



## Raspail (16/3/13)

וואוו נעלים מהממות!!!!


----------



## SuperPsychgirl (17/3/13)

מדהימות ביותר!!!! 
נראה לי שהחנות תזכה לביקור שלי בקרוב


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

עגילים 
עגילים קניתי באבגד (ליד אלנבי שם) בתל אביב
עלו לי 125 ש"ח אחרי הנחה של 50%

מצטערת שאין לי תמונה עכשיו יותר טובה אני לא מוצאת את העגילים והצלם המוכשר לא בידיוק צילם אותן בנפרד (כמו את הנעליים)


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

קצת מהמקדימים 
במסגרת בה אני מנסה לשמור על הזהות אני מעלה כמה תמונות..


----------



## FayeV (16/3/13)

איזו שמלה יפה! 
אני ממש שמחה שהכל הסתדר בסוף עם השמלה


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

תודה מתוקה


----------



## devilz (16/3/13)

השמלה מעלפת!!! 
הכל היה לטובה עם הסיפור של השמלה... זאתי מדהימה!!! עליך..


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

מהמקדימים קישוט רכב 
את קישוט הרכב עשינו בהוד השרון בפרחי המושב.. התענוג עלה 200 שקל... 
לא היינו מרוצים מהבחינה שהוא השתמש בחומר ששורט (סוג של טול מאד קשיח דומה למה ששמים בעציצים) ... ואנחנו מאד מאד אוהבים את הרכב שלנו... 
הייתי מציעה לכם להשתמש אך ורק בטול או בסרטים...


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

ממש יפה


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

תמונה אחרונה מהמקדימים 
תשל"ח (תמונה שיש לכל חתן)


----------



## hagaraf (16/3/13)




----------



## מנגו חצוף (16/3/13)




----------



## yael rosen (16/3/13)

איזה שדה מהמם להצטלם בו


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

יש לכם תמונות מקסימות


----------



## ronitvas (16/3/13)

ענק!!!


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

זר כלה 
את הזר עשיתי בפרחי גבעת חן..
רציתי משהו די סטנדרטי שיתאים לעניבה ולרכב
עלה 110 כולל הסיכות המגניבות שהיא שמה שם..
הוא מחזיק מעמד יפה.. הוא עדיין בבית שלי והוא ממש יפה..


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

אולם האירועים 
בחרנו  בלימון אירועים חד משמעית בגלל ה - סטייק!!!

היינו שם באירוע של חבר חודשיים לפני.. וכל כך נהנו מהאוכל.. שידעתי איפשהו בלב ששם נתחתן..
סגרנו עם האולם יחסית מהר (אל תעשו את זה!)
לדעתי שילמנו מחיר מנה יקר מידי בשביל האולם הזה..

אבל אני אגיד לכם מה.. הדבר הכי חשוב לנו היה האוכל... כי בשורה התחתונה זה מה שאנשים זוכרים...
קיבלנו המון תשבוחות על האוכל.. ובכלל כל ההתנהלות שלהם היתה ממש ממש ממש טובה!!!

הסלטים באולם הבופה בחוץ.. הדג... הסטייק... הכל הכל הכל פשוט טעים!!!
(ועוד באתי עם ההורים שלי שהם מאד מבינים באוכל)

אממ מה עוד.. לגבי העיצוב מי שזוכרת היה לי ריב גדול עם האחות ועם אימא שלי על הנושא שהם מאד רצו שאני אקח עיצוב ולא רציתי וזה היה בסוף החלטה נכונה..
כי הן באו לאחר האירוע ואמרו שבאמת לא היה צורך...


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

קצת מהאולם 
מהאוכל יותר נכון


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

ועוד 
...


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

בר חצות 
ב 23:30 הוצא בר חצות..
המבורגרים עם ציפסים טעימים, רטבים.. ועוד הרבה דברים טובים שאני לא זוכרת..


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

טבעות נישואין 
הטבעת שלי נקנתה ברויאלטי.. איך שראיתי אותה התאהבתי... 

את הטבעת שלו קנינו בארגמן בבצרה.. אין לתאר!!! ממליצה לכל אחת ואחד ממכם לעבור במקום המופלא הזה!
יש להם כל כך הרבה טבעות מדהימות, והיחס שלהם זה משהו שכבר לא נתקלים בו היום..
ממש ממש ממליצים בחום!


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

DJ 
את אלמוג בר פגשנו לאחר שהיינו בטוחים שנקח DJ אחר.. 

כבר שנכנסים אליו הקיר מוצף בתמונות חתן כלה שהוא עשה להם אירועים (זה כבר נראה מבטיח אם להגיד את האמת)
אלמוג בחור מאד לבבי, בחרנו בו לאחר שראינו שהוא מבין במוזיקה ויש לו ניסיון רב..
לא מתחרטים לרגע שבחרנו בו.. 

אלמוג הביא לנו בחבילה גם זיקוקים, עשן ובועות סבון.


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

צלמי מגנטים 
בחרנו ב וי.אי.פי מגנט..
שצילמו באירוע שהיינו.. והאיכות היתה טובה..

שלחו לנו צלמת מעולה בשם סופי, שהתגלת ככישרון אדיר (מסתבר שיותר מהצלם שבחרנו)

לאחר שקיבלנו את התמונות של הצלם והתאכזבנו התקשרנו מהר לסופי והיא אמרה שהיא מחקה את התמונות אך תעשה שיחזור!
ואכן היא עשתה וצרבה לנו על דיסק את כל התמונות (ללא המסגרות כמובן)

פשוט בחורה מקסימה!!!

ממליצים בחום!!!

בתמונה סופי...


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

אטרקציה לרחבה - בלונים 
טוב אחרי שראיתי בחתונה זרים לראש מבלונים.. ידעתי שזה יהיה גם אצלי ללא ספק..
ובאולם כמו לימון שכל טיפת צבע חשובה, זאת היתה בחירה חכמה.
בחרנו ב בלונופר .. נופר בחורה סופר מוכשרת, מקסימה ממש (היא עובדת כצוות עם בן הזוג שלה שהוא מוציא את הבלונים לרחבה)

ושוב אני ממליצה בחום ומצרפת תמונות של הכישרון האדיר שלה


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

בובת חתן כלה מבלונים 
מציינת רק שהבובת חתן כלה היא בתוספת תשלום.


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

איזה יופי!!!


----------



## orangeada (17/3/13)

מה המחירים של זה? (אפשר בפרטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Guronet (19/3/13)

אשמח גם למחיר של איש בלונים בפרטי. תודה


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

עוד אחת 
....


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

ואת זו הייתי חייבת


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

אחרון 
....


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

"אז את מביאה את הלובסטר לחתונה"? 
טוב אז כפי שחלקכם יודעים אני מגדלת לובסטר מחמד כבר כמה שנים..
בגלל היותו גדול כבר אין סיכוי שהייתי מוציאה אותו מהבית (למרות שהרבה רצו שהוא יבוא)

זה התחיל כבדיחה.. אבל זה תפס תאוצה ואז חשבתי על הרעיון של הבובת חתן כלה בתוך האקווריום והופ!!!
זה היה בר ביצוע! אודות לחתן המופלא שביום החתונה הלך לאולם ושם אותו שם..

מצורף הלובסטר שהחליף את הלובסטר שלי.. 
הוא התחבא פשוט מאחורה כי הוא פחד..


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

והפרונט 
...


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

חמוד ביותר


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

בר 
תפריט הבר בלימון הוא בלשון המעטה - עלוב!
אפילו וודקה תוצרת הארץ אין בו..
שידרוג הבר דרך האולם יצא ממש ממש לא כלכלי.. 
לכן החלטנו להביא אלכוהול בעצמנו בתוספת דמי מזיגה...


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

שירים שליוו אותנו בחתונה 
שיר הכניסה לחופה היה - איילת אהבים בביצוע של אריק אינשטיין ויהודית רביץ!
שיר הסלואו היה  Celine Dion - Pour Que Tu M'Aimes Encore

בתמונה הסלואו..


----------



## אל ה (16/3/13)

הבועות מאוד יפות


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

זהו לעת עתה 
עייפתי..

אולי מחר אני יעלה עוד תמונות...

עד אז.. תהנו!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (16/3/13)

נהנית מאוד לקרוא! 
ונתת לי גם רעיונות איך לשמור על הזהות


----------



## מנגו חצוף (16/3/13)

איזה כיף!!!! 
נראה שהיום הזה עבר בכיף וברגוע 

פשוט מחמם את הלב לראות קרדיטים של מישהי שהספקתי לשמוע אותה לאורך ההכנות זה כמו לראות את הילד עוזב את הקן חחחח

מזל טוב מותק


----------



## daimond1 (16/3/13)

קרדיטים מאוד יפים


----------



## אילנילי (16/3/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
באמת כיף לשמוע שהכל הסתדר בסוף עם השמלה ועם הצלם,
שהיתה חתונה שמחה וכיפית!
הרבה מזל טוב ואושר ועושר !


----------



## DDN (16/3/13)

קרדיטים חמודים 
אהבתי את התמונה שיש לכל חתן (לי אין)


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (17/3/13)

המון מזל טוב!! 
וממש אהבתי את השמלה !!!


----------



## Mitmit101 (17/3/13)

תודה רבה בנות (וddn)


----------



## yael rosen (16/3/13)

מזל טוב!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמחה שהכל הסתדר עם השמלה
ושמצאתם פתרון לבעיית התמונות
כיף שהחלטת להעלות קרדיטים - נראה שנהניתם והיה מקסים ממש

מאחת לשניכם חיי נישואים מאושרים ונפלאים, ומלאי פתרונות חכמים


----------



## Ruby Gem (16/3/13)

נהניתי לקרוא, יופי של קרדיטים! 
אני שמחה שכל נושא השמלה הסתדר- היא נראתה עלייך מדהים!


----------



## Mitmit101 (16/3/13)

אז מה עושה כלה ביום חתונתה ? 
שוטפת כלים כמובן


----------



## אילנילי (16/3/13)

משוגעת כבר אמרתי ?


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/3/13)

עם השמלה?! 
איזו אמיצה!! 


אחלה שמלה


----------



## Mitmit101 (17/3/13)

ברור לך שזה אחרי החתונה כן? 
בסביבות 3:30 בבוקר


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (17/3/13)

דיי! 
אני זוכרת בחדות מטרידה את הרגעים של סוף החתונה ועד שהראש שלי נגע בכרית. 
הדבר האחרון שהייתי מסוגלת לעשות זה לשטוף כלים!


----------



## coffeetoffy (17/3/13)

זה עוד יותר הזוי! 
משיגנע


----------



## yael rosen (17/3/13)

תותחית


----------



## Mitmit101 (17/3/13)




----------



## ronitvas (18/3/13)

ענקית!!! 
הבטחת וקיימת


----------



## 88 Fingers Louie (17/3/13)

מה לגבי סרט ואלבום? 
האם קיבלתם כבר את הסרט חתונה הערוך? והאלבום המעוצב להורים ולך?
האם הצלם סטילס קשור לצלם הוידאו, והם אלו שעורכים אתהכל יחד או בנפרד?


----------

